# RC18T with Mamba



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

I have decided to go INSANE and install the Mamba 2068 motor in my RC18T. Due to the INSANE power output of this set up I was wondering what problems this will create for the drivetrain. I guess most people use foam tires instead of rubber. I was curious how the Proline Road Rage tires worked on this set up? Also what LiPo battery would be good to use with this set up if I wanted to run 3 cell? What battery specs are required? Any input is appreciated


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

if you were completely insane, you would go with the 8000kv motor !!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The Road Rages really aren't very good tires, the Losi Street Meat tires are much better tires for carpet, asphalt and concrete.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Not quite ready for the straight jacket quite yet Briano LOL


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

and your really wanna get the rpm front bumper !! will save a few parts, including your chassis !!


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Would foam be better than the Losi Street Meat's


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Yes that is coming also! Too bad RPM does't make more for the 18 as we used to get their parts for our RC10's and they were awesome.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

are you running on carpet or pavement ??


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

the 6800 with 11.1 volts is 75,480 rpm's, you will be telling us what tires are good, cause your gonna need a set every week !! your gonna need to do the mip diffs, front and back and get a set of diff shims, plus the metal axles, or cvd's would be better !!


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Have the metal axles as the car is a factory team kit. Probably pavement. The car is going to be used for bashing. I'm thinking a McAllister EDM or Modified body.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

foams would be a waste if you are running outside, just go with road rages !! modified body is not really made for jumps either, its a carpet kinda body.


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

i just bought and recieved a mini with the RPM front bumper and 8000kv mambo kit with road rage tires and a 1100milliamp 3 cell li-po battery. however once you put the brushless and li-po in it the tires dont really matter you might as well have wings!.... lol it will fly i was amazed


----------



## Vic Nyce (Mar 31, 2006)

seriously. my 6800 with a 7cell URC pack was silly. if ur outdrives arent already reinforced, make sure u do that. i also beat the hell out of my 18T and had to get 2 shock towers. make sure u turn ur steering DR down because that thing will roll, cartwheel, and tumble like it was in style!


----------

